# There's about to be a.....



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

FISH FIGHT!!!
My male zebras had it out tonight, and I just happened to have the cam out and snapped a few pics!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

What was the outcome? They ok?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yup, all is good. The bigger male of the two won after a 20 minute fight.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet! I know it osounds mean, but I love watching cichlids fight. As long as you dont intentionally start it its okay that they fight. Now that I took my johanni ou of the tank there have been a HELL of a lot of fights for dominance, mostly between the sunshine pea****************, red shoulder pea****************, and the eureka.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Laura Ann said:


> Yup, all is good. The bigger male of the two won after a 20 minute fight.



20 minutes?! I didn't know they could fight that long, but then again I've never seen a fish fight. Now I'd like to see one.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Got a video of it too... if you'd like to see. 

Lemme upload it and get back here....


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

SWEET! I'll like to see that for sure.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Here you go, enjoy  Sorry it took so long to get it up, it took an hour to upload :O


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Wow! That's crazy. Thanks for the video. I've heard of fish fighting but that's the closest I've come to seeing it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

TYpical cichlid fight.

And once my yellow lab and sunshine pea**************** went at it for close to 45 minutes.


----------

